# Lo Confesso : e mò siamo a 3 solo nel mese di Agosto



## Paolo78mi (30 Agosto 2017)

*Lo Confesso : e mò siamo a 3 solo nel mese di Agosto*

Mariateresa 24anni non la prendo in considerazione perche lei faceva parte di Luglio/2017 e non Agosto/2017 (persa)

Cristina 48anni (persa)
Giusy 46anni (in stand-by)
TIMBRATE tutte ECCELLEMENTE

Angela 46anni, (non ancora testata) ma Angela è la Migliore... Alta magra una bellissima donna rivista Domenica e con la quale è nato qualcosa... mah SPERIAMO che con CALMA.... qualcosa di magico succeda !

e poi c'è la mia Amante storica (non faccio il nome perche mi legge eheheheheheh) tornata non si sa il PERCHE, sparita e ritornata ... 
il solito Amore VIRTUALE che non si INTERROMPE MAI... (secondo VOI... Perche essendo lei sposata con prole non riesce a staccare definitivamente ?)

Cazzo sei in vacanza con Marito e Figlie co'è che ti fa venir voglia di sentirmi ?
VOGLIO LA VERITA ... Ammettilo ...
in Alternativa evita di CONTATTARMI in FUTURO...
Che tu un FUTURO non me lo puoi dare....


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Agosto 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Mariateresa 24anni non la prendo in considerazione perche lei faceva parte di Luglio/2017 e non Agosto/2017 (persa)
> 
> Cristina 48anni (persa)
> Giusy 46anni (in stand-by)
> ...


 perché gli piaci e le piace
cosa centra il futuro è il momento che conta.
In fin dei conti anche tu non le daresti nessuna certezza


----------



## Lostris (30 Agosto 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Mariateresa 24anni non la prendo in considerazione perche lei faceva parte di Luglio/2017 e non Agosto/2017 (persa)
> 
> Cristina 48anni (persa)
> Giusy 46anni (in stand-by)
> ...


A me sembra che sia tu che non te lo vuoi dare, un futuro...


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Agosto 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Mariateresa 24anni non la prendo in considerazione perche lei faceva parte di Luglio/2017 e non Agosto/2017 (persa)
> 
> Cristina 48anni (persa)
> Giusy 46anni (in stand-by)
> ...


Fantastico. Ma che ti frega? se una ti cerca per la timbratura per quale motivo alla ricerca di futuro? Magari vai benissimo come vacanza ma all'idea di starti accanto per periodi lunghi una femmina le viene l'ittero. Guarda che mica vuol dire che hai la scabbia, vuol dire magari semplicemente che sei giustamente come tutti i single sulla quarantina estremamente egoista & centrato su te stesso e sulle tue abitudini.


----------



## Outdider (30 Agosto 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> A me sembra che sia tu che non te lo vuoi dare, un futuro...


Forse non vuole dare ed avere un futuro.... per adesso.


----------



## Lostris (30 Agosto 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Forse non vuole dare ed avere un futuro.... per adesso.


Oh beh, ognuno può decidere di fare più o meno quel che vuole della propria vita, ci mancherebbe... 

Semplicemente mi ha fatto specie la chiusura del suo discorso.. ha ricercato l'effetto, peccato che proprio non ha un senso per come è lui ora.


----------



## Outdider (30 Agosto 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Oh beh, ognuno può decidere di fare più o meno quel che vuole della propria vita, ci mancherebbe...
> 
> Semplicemente mi ha fatto specie la chiusura del suo discorso.. ha ricercato l'effetto, peccato che proprio non ha un senso per come è lui ora.


Si si avevo capito la tua intenzione...non so se abbia ricercato la frase ad effetto però non si sa mai. Potrebbe scrivere omettendo alcune cose, cose che lo rivelerebbero umanamente fragile.


----------



## Lostris (30 Agosto 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Si si avevo capito la tua intenzione...non so se abbia ricercato la frase ad effetto però non si sa mai. Potrebbe scrivere omettendo alcune cose, cose che lo rivelerebbero umanamente fragile.


Certo.

Potrebbe essere che, a quasi quarant'anni suonati, questa modalità relazionale cominci a mostrare i suoi evidenti limiti, che a tratti si possa sentire vuoto e, in fin dei conti, incredibilmente solo... ché tutte le timbrature mica ti fanno compagnia. 

Puó essere che cominci a sentirsi un po' inquieto e comunque insoddisfatto, che ad aggiungere tacche nuove al suo CV non dia più il brivido di un tempo, che magari abbia voglia di farsi conoscere davvero da qualcuna e mettere in gioco un po' di più del suo sesso.

Forse ha una storia difficile alle spalle e, questo timbrare tutte senza lasciare veramente traccia in nessuna, è solo il suo modo di difendersi.

Oppure è semplicemente un coglione con la profondità emotiva di una pozzanghera a cui non interessa considerare una donna come più di una figa con qualcosa intorno e che sta benissimo così.

Io mi posso basare su ciò che scrive. 

Di sicuro non è interessato al confronto...  in questo caso poi, se è vero che questa fantomatica amante storica legge, la storiella non è al solito semplicemente una provocazione nel forum o un autoincensamento, ma è una provocazione nei suoi (di lei) confronti.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Agosto 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Certo.
> 
> Potrebbe essere che, a quasi quarant'anni suonati, questa modalità relazionale cominci a mostrare i suoi evidenti limiti, che a tratti si possa sentire vuoto e, in fin dei conti, incredibilmente solo... ché tutte le timbrature mica ti fanno compagnia.
> 
> ...


Dai ragazzi su. Sappiamo perfettamente che Paolo è a caccia di fregna.


----------



## danny (31 Agosto 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Mariateresa 24anni non la prendo in considerazione perche lei faceva parte di Luglio/2017 e non Agosto/2017 (persa)
> 
> Cristina 48anni (persa)
> Giusy 46anni (in stand-by)
> ...





Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dai ragazzi su. Sappiamo perfettamente che Paolo è a *caccia di fregna*.


Eh sì.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Agosto 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Eh sì.


Per questo ci piace.


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perché gli piaci e le piace
> cosa centra il futuro è il momento che conta.
> In fin dei conti anche tu non le daresti nessuna certezza


Si, mi piace perche è l'unica che mi tiene testa... ed è l'unica che "lavorandola bene e bene" sui fianchi .. circuendola .. cade nella mia trappola... eheheheheheheheh

O forse perche proprio lei (essendo sposata) non potrà mai essere mia e per me questo è una gran sollievo (il non prendere l'impegno) non lo so ....

Si, lo so benissimo che le piaccio ... e anche a me lei mi piace ... mi piace perche sotto sotto ci si diverte


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Settembre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Si, mi piace perche è l'unica che mi tiene testa... ed è l'unica che "lavorandola bene e bene" sui fianchi .. circuendola .. cade nella mia trappola... eheheheheheheheh
> 
> O forse perche proprio lei (essendo sposata) non potrà mai essere mia e per me questo è una gran sollievo (il non prendere l'impegno) non lo so ....
> 
> Si, lo so benissimo che le piaccio ... e anche a me lei mi piace ... mi piace perche sotto sotto ci si diverte


 come dice il saggio, sposate sono meno impegnative.


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> come dice il saggio, sposate sono meno impegnative.


Hanno solo voglia di divertirsi e di evadere dalla quotidianità.....

Cmq ... con questa donna c'è qualcosa di più ... 

Ci divertiamo PURE ...


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Settembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> A me sembra che sia tu che non te lo vuoi dare, un futuro...


Mi piace moltissimo la tua foto profilo ....


----------



## Lostris (6 Settembre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Mi piace moltissimo la tua foto profilo ....


Grazie 
piace molto anche a me.

Mi piacerebbe dire altrettanto della tua, ma.... :mexican:


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dai ragazzi su. Sappiamo perfettamente che Paolo è a caccia di fregna.


ahahahahahhaah

ma daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

non si dicono certe cose........................


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Settembre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> ahahahahahhaah
> 
> ma daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> non si dicono certe cose........................


 tranquillo, detto da me è un complimento


----------

